# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  marijuana and dreaming

## buckly

does anyone have an explanation why if i go to bed stoned, i seem to not dream? im sorry if the question sounds stupid but i really have noticed that when i smoke 2 or 3 hours before i go to bed i seem to not dream. any thoughts would be appreciated.

----------


## ExoByte

Marijuana is a depressant, and it suppresses REM sleep. As it stands, REM sleep is the phases where the most vivid, memorable and just plain 'the most' dreaming occurs.

----------


## bro

Yeah, ExoByte explained it well. If there's less REM sleep, it follows that there'd be less dreaming...though an idea would be to..get stoned earlier in the night and hope for a REM rebound...after such a lack of dreaming, perhaps  towards morning you'd notice much more vivid dreams...Hmm...that in combination with sleep deprivation, pulling an all nighter and smoking this little happy weed before bed could give some killer dreams..though I don't suggest that stuff Yes I do.

Sorry for getting off topic but yes, on the whole, MJ will lessen dreaming.

----------


## Patmandoo

Oh man that's bad news for me. I guess I'll quit. LDing is more important than smoking (or anything else at this point) to me.

----------


## kogatojr

> Marijuana is a depressant, and it suppresses REM sleep. As it stands, REM sleep is the phases where the most vivid, memorable and just plain 'the most' dreaming occurs.





WRONG It's a hullucinogen. THC affect people differnt, a user used to it acts as a depressent, but it's actualy a hullucinogen.

----------


## ExoByte

It still exhibits a number of qualities, one of them being depressant. Whether it falls into the Hallucinogenic category or not is irrelevant because even if it exhibits hallucinogenic qualities, it also exhibits depressant qualities which is what is important in this discussion. What cannot be denied no matter what category it falls into is that it suppresses REM sleep. This is a tested and studied fact.

So if you want to be politically correct fine, but it changes nothing.

----------


## kogatojr

> It still exhibits a number of qualities, one of them being depressant. Whether it falls into the Hallucinogenic category or not is irrelevant because even if it exhibits hallucinogenic qualities, it also exhibits depressant qualities which is what is important in this discussion. What cannot be denied no matter what category it falls into is that it suppresses REM sleep. This is a tested and studied fact.
> 
> So if you want to be politically correct fine, but it changes nothing.





It's chill dude, I was just being an ass for ass's reason. Sorry I didn't mean to affend.  ::D: 

For me it's far to hallucinogenic to sleep with. I find myself walking in a dream as soon as my eye close. It's too intence, and never real enough for me to want to explore. I never could get to sleep wile "high" however, as soon as it wears off it knocks me out (well used to, now I just get up and do shit so I don't get tierd). And I wake up the next morning remembering nothing of sleep.

I think it, atleast for me, supresses to much to remember anything vivid. I remember a few dreams over the years (when I slept after it). Vivid colors but nothing more, no interactions with people, no landscapes. Just colors.

----------


## grasshoppa

Marijuana isn't really a depressent. When you first smoke, it takes a while for you to get to your peak high. Usually about 15-30 mins depending on the amount and the method, and during this time your usually not tired or sleepy. Once the weed starts to wear off you start to feel something called 'burn out' where you get really tired and sleepy. Most likely due to accelerated heart rate for an extended amount of time.

As for suppressing REM sleep, I'm not so sure again. THC affects your short term memory, so its probable that you are having dreams and just cant remember. Sometimes I can get high and still remember dreams, but that just comes with tolerance.

----------


## RawR!

It really depends on the strain of the marijuana.  You see cannabis is like wine there are many flavors and variety's,  Sativas have more THC than CBD's and tend to have more of a psychedelic "upper" energetic quality to them while Indica's tend to have more CBD's than THC causing a more narcotic depressant high.

----------


## Shamrox

Marijuana is considered a mild hallucinogen with depressent properties. So, you are both right. You can find that information anyhwere on the web to back it up.  :smiley:

----------


## Archem

One other thing that hasen't been mentioned... whether or not THC affects you as a depressant...

While under the influence of the hallucinogen, THC alters short-term memory. This is why though many people experience "enlightenment" or "mind expansion" during intoxication, few can remember the specific thoughts that they experienced with the increased alpha-wave brain function that THC ptovides.

therefore, any active THC content in your blood while trying to LD could actually inhibit your ability to have any cohesive short-term memory, which could prohibit any success whatsoever.

just a thought

----------


## lucid4sho

For more information check out this recent thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=60165

----------


## punkstar

i dont know why all you dreamers are so UN-open minded when it comes to this stuff... it seems that you guys only think one way about drugs and your mind cant change.....  weed (along with pretty much errthing else) effects people differently.  putting a name on what kind of drug it is tells you absolutely NOTHING.  trust me.  i mean it does tell you some facts, but the effects it causes varies greatly.  having A LOT of experience with marijuana,   i think the only affect it will have on a habitual smoker (trying to lucid dream) is your concentration.  it does cause your mind to wander quite easily, and if you gain lucidity in your dream while your still stoned, it is more likely that you will forget your lucidity and ur LD will drift into being a regular dream.  however, if you arent used to smokin da herb, dream recall might be reduced simply because ur body isnt used to comming down off of the high. your body will just kinda... knock out and ull sleep and forget about dreaming in general.  lol

----------


## Archem

I agree, being a smoker myself, but there are still chemical characteristics of THC which would inhibit proper concentration. I'm not saying that you, as a smoker can't overcome that, but I just think that the chemical aspects of THC, that have been proven to inhibit short-term memory, might be something LDers might want to stay away from, especially if they are looking for something that will help INDUCE LDs.

----------


## Croneus

Basically I've found if I want to have better dream recall don't smoke within about 7 hours of going to bed.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Oh man that's bad news for me. I guess I'll quit. LDing is more important than smoking (or anything else at this point) to me.



Really though, theres no reason to quit altogether, just quit smoking in the evening, you can still enjoy a nice smoke during the day!

I personally will NEVER quit, I can't see myself not being a smoker, its really not addiction more then just a thing i like to do, like play videogames, I can't see myself stopping playing videogames...

I do however recomend you don't smoke at night, I do anyways but I have been slacking off on LDing so IDC much really, but if you want dreams, just smoke during the day, thats all

----------


## Jimmehboi

> WRONG It's a hullucinogen. THC affect people differnt, a user used to it acts as a depressent, but it's actualy a hullucinogen.



Actually, cannabis falls under a number of various classifications- coming from what you said, this is understandable, in some ways it can even act as a stimulant.

----------


## Lunica

I get lucids when stoned. Is it just me?

----------


## LucidFreedoM

I guarantee no one in this forum has ever hallucinated from smoking just weed...

If you have ever hallucinated from smoking weed then that weed was most definately laced with something.

Closed eye visuals are NOT hallucinations.

----------


## Lunica

> I guarantee no one in this forum has ever hallucinated from smoking just weed...
> 
> If you have ever hallucinated from smoking weed then that weed was most definately laced with something.
> 
> Closed eye visuals are NOT hallucinations.



Man you can hallucinate from smokin weed.

You just gotta smoke a lot. Not in joints.. make a big bath bong 'a waterfall'

Have like 4 of them. 

You can hallucinate with like coloured dots everywhere smiler to shrooms. 

Also my mate and I were so stoned.. I was talkin to him for about 3hours and jerking my body and speech kinda like body popping very little with every movement to fuck with his head.. he was so fucked and tripping he thought it was him. lmfao his reaction when I told him what I had been doing. 

But yeah

you can trip. Just gotta smoke it differently. Or eat it.

----------


## lysergic

> I guarantee no one in this forum has ever hallucinated from smoking just weed...
> 
> If you have ever hallucinated from smoking weed then that weed was most definately laced with something.
> 
> Closed eye visuals are NOT hallucinations.



 you never had the chance to hit a bowl of some fine ass dank when you had a low tolerance... shit's like acid man. now, hell no i don't see a damn thing but when i first started i straight up SAW SHIT. and no it wasn't fuckin laced.

----------


## Lunica

> you never had the chance to hit a bowl of some fine ass dank when you had a low tolerance... shit's like acid man. now, hell no i don't see a damn thing but when i first started i straight up SAW SHIT. and no it wasn't fuckin laced.




I agree.. you smoke enough good shit it can be like acid.

I ate a load of space brownies..

man

I tripped out to f*ck

Cat stared me out and turned into something so fuckin creepy.. I threw her out and called my mate up.. couldn't stay at home for like a week. Kept falling backwards until I was going round in a circle.. man

was trippeh lol  ::D: 

Animals know when your caned

----------


## jh477

> I agree.. you smoke enough good shit it can be like acid.
> 
> I ate a load of space brownies..
> 
> man
> 
> I tripped out to f*ck
> 
> Cat stared me out and turned into something so fuckin creepy.. I threw her out and called my mate up.. couldn't stay at home for like a week. Kept falling backwards until I was going round in a circle.. man
> ...



they probably smell it, and see you tripping your face off, and make the connection whenever they smell it on you xD

----------


## LucidFreedoM

> you never had the chance to hit a bowl of some fine ass dank when you had a low tolerance... shit's like acid man. now, hell no i don't see a damn thing but when i first started i straight up SAW SHIT. and no it wasn't fuckin laced.



Man ive been the highest of highs when my tolerance was low, with the dankest weed. Ive been so ripped I couldnt comprehend what was going on. And yes, I have definately seen shit too when I was high. One time when I was walking home, I looked over my shoulder and I swear to god I saw the virgin mary standing on the side of the road. I saw squirrels running at me in the dark once too. I also swear this one time I saw trails of light and flashing strobes around the traffic lights when I walked home. I was tripping balls. Your not yourself when your super super baked. Sometimes cant even control whats going on. All your logical thinking is usually gone too.
You cant hallucinate. Your just tripping balls.
If you've done shrooms you know what a hallucination is.

And to the person above your post..sounds like you were just tripping balls over your cat. Definately done that before. I hate that spinning feeling though too. If its the same as mine when im super super baked. Like your constantly falling backwards, and if you were to fall backwards it sort of feels like you'd spin all the way around? Weird, in your gut, sorta feeling.

Also, I swear to god my dog knows when im ripped. Lol.

----------


## punkstar

sounds like a lot of you guys are shitty stoners... hahaha jk. but if someone says thay see dots and meltin colors like they just took shrooms,  then LET EM see the dots. like i said.  i dont like u dreamer's  UN-open-mindedness when it comes to the greatest drug of all mankind.  =p  no hard feelings to anybody BTW.

----------


## Gianluca

> WRONG It's a hullucinogen. THC affect people differnt, a user used to it acts as a depressent, but it's actualy a hullucinogen.



im pretty sure its not a hallucinogen--but a psychoactive protein
although it could be classified in the same group--just a really weak version as theres very little to no hallucinations when ur baked---it simply disturbs your sleep cycle especially during REM which is the cycle where your dreams are most vivid...as well as 'burn out' probably occurs right in the middle of sleep causing memory loss so in the end you could be having vivid dreams...just to fucked to remmeber the next morning

----------


## Gianluca

burnouts more than just being tired because of a period of accelerated heartbeat when ur high but also your body going through a disposal process of thc which, no matter how many times u smoke weed, your body tries to rid itself of the foreign matter
your serotonin levels drop after a peak of increase demand due to THC acting as a competative inhibitor---if anything, i cant see THC disturbing dream recall unless ur hitting the bong like cheech n chong right b4 bed---smoke in a controlled matter and try to do it at the same time, making it an easy pattern for your body to follow--and dont forget to keep a positive mindstate about blazing b4 bed--u'd be surprised how powerful the mind is at altering your bodys perception of thc intake

----------


## Gianluca

ur 100 percent right...marijuana will not cause you to hallucinate no matter how much you smoke....if ur seeing shit then u better check up on ur diet and ensure your eating right and getting enoguh water into you as smoking in general will weaken your body
theres so many factors that could cause hallucinations but thc is definantly not one of them----its a competative inhibitor and nothing else----u may be confusing a mushroom trip

----------


## lucid4sho

"Data from Isbell et a]. (1967) and Perez-Reyes et al. (1971) have indicated that the hallucinogenic oral dose is in the range of 0.4 to 0.5 mg./kg Delta 9 THC. Thus, the hallucinogenic dose is 80 times larger than the delivered dose of smoked marihuana producing minimal subjective effects (five micrograms/kg.) or about 11 to 14 times larger than the usual smoked dose."

Any experienced weed user knows you can get hallucinogenic effects from a large oral or possibly smoked dose. For some it is difficult to smoke enough to  produce significant hallucinogenic effects, so an oral dose is the best way. 

Too many unexperienced people associate hallucinogens with seeing animate unreal visual hallucinations. In reality most common hallucinogens start with internal effects, and you don't get any intense visuals until you take a relatively high dose. Like mushrooms, you typically won't get strong visuals unless you eat more than 7-10 gs, yet many people can still have an enjoyable moderate trip with 1.5-2 gs.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> ur 100 percent right...marijuana will not cause you to hallucinate no matter how much you smoke....if ur seeing shit then u better check up on ur diet and ensure your eating right and getting enoguh water into you as smoking in general will weaken your body
> theres so many factors that could cause hallucinations but thc is definantly not one of them----its a competative inhibitor and nothing else----u may be confusing a mushroom trip



Not entirely true, a small percentage 2% hallucinate with cannabis alone, I've hallucinated a few rare times, and I know they were real because of my psychedelic experiences.

----------


## Seraphic8X

I know for an actual fact that just because you take a drug with a specific set of "Base" effects, DOES NOT mean you will necessarily experience all or any of those effects. I have 2 friends that act completely different when they smoke weed, and it varies greatly in the amount of the dose.

*Friend 1*: After a small hit- Extremely talkative, jittery, and forgetful.  After a large hit- Extremely paranoid, talks to herself, cowers in a corner not moving a single muscle for hours.

*Friend 2*: After a small hit- Does not talk, decreased mobility, general weed effects.
After a large hit- Excessive sweating, says that things are 'moving', loss of touch with reality.

In my experience, I can safely say that I have done some stupid things in the past that had led me to hallucinate on weed. If you wish to disprove me, that is alright, I know what happened to me.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yea, well your right, everyone reacts differently...heck I react different every time I smoke myself.

Sometimes I get hyper and dance around the house, like a big sissy dance haha...its funny, and really enjoyable.

Sometimes I get sleepy and tired and paranoid and I keep thinking something bad might happen.

Sometimes I get euphoric and just lay on the bed for 3 hours staring at the ceiling


I personally love the hyper stoned, and the stoned where you can sit on a bed and stare at a wall for 2 hours content.

----------


## SKA

> sounds like a lot of you guys are shitty stoners... hahaha jk. but if someone says thay see dots and meltin colors like they just took shrooms, then LET EM see the dots. like i said. i dont like u dreamer's UN-open-mindedness when it comes to the greatest drug of all mankind. =p no hard feelings to anybody BTW.



Say what? Your comment has left me wondering wether you are pro marijuana or anti marijuana. 
Either way here's my own experience with Marijuana and Dreaming. Generally I experience negative effects on my Dreamrecall HOWEVER sometimes it seems to intensely potentiate my dreams' vividness. I have found out that smoking hash ( having become a hashsmoker for abt. 2 years ) has much more desirable effects. Often I have really psychedelicly enhanced dreams on hash and plenty of recall. Even if I go to sleep stoned as stoned could be from hash I'll still have as much recall as I'll have in aperiod of non smoking. Sometimes it even seems to enhance the vividness.

----------


## Seraphic8X

> Say what? Your comment has left me wondering wether you are pro marijuana or anti marijuana. 
> Either way here's my own experience with Marijuana and Dreaming. Generally I experience negative effects on my Dreamrecall HOWEVER sometimes it seems to intensely potentiate my dreams' vividness. I have found out that smoking hash ( having become a hashsmoker for abt. 2 years ) has much more desirable effects. Often I have really psychedelicly enhanced dreams on hash and plenty of recall. Even if I go to sleep stoned as stoned could be from hash I'll still have as much recall as I'll have in aperiod of non smoking. Sometimes it even seems to enhance the vividness.



That is more or less the same as me. If I were to smoke within 3 hours or less of sleeping there is generally a 50&#37; chance I won't remember any dreams. Another 15% that I will remember dreams, and the extra 35% chance that it will be a very long and vivid dream. Perhaps I will have to do some experiments on drug potency to dream recall as well as to vividness so I can get some more accurate percentiles.

----------


## Gianluca

> "Data from Isbell et a]. (1967) and Perez-Reyes et al. (1971) have indicated that the hallucinogenic oral dose is in the range of 0.4 to 0.5 mg./kg Delta 9 THC. Thus, the hallucinogenic dose is 80 times larger than the delivered dose of smoked marihuana producing minimal subjective effects (five micrograms/kg.) or about 11 to 14 times larger than the usual smoked dose."
> 
> Any experienced weed user knows you can get hallucinogenic effects from a large oral or possibly smoked dose. For some it is difficult to smoke enough to  produce significant hallucinogenic effects, so an oral dose is the best way. 
> 
> Too many unexperienced people associate hallucinogens with seeing animate unreal visual hallucinations. In reality most common hallucinogens start with internal effects, and you don't get any intense visuals until you take a relatively high dose. Like mushrooms, you typically won't get strong visuals unless you eat more than 7-10 gs, yet many people can still have an enjoyable moderate trip with 1.5-2 gs.



Ok true enough i guess it has hallucinogenic properties...but so little--
explain the 'internal' effects cuz i still dont follow on that
i associate hallucinations with any unreal visual/sound/ or any unreal perception(closing your eyes and seeing shit doesnt count)

----------


## lucid4sho

Hallucinogens alter more than just visual/auditory perception.  They greatly alter your thoughts/emotions, often long before you take a dose high enough to cause exceptional visual hallucination. I agree thc should not be categorized as a hallucinogen because lots of drugs like opiates/hypnotics/anesthetics/etc.. can have hallucinogenic type effects. Most hallucinogens work indirectly by triggering the brain to induce the state, so other drugs can do the same, you can trigger similar states with meditation, or of course while sleeping.

----------


## SKA

> Hallucinogens alter more than just visual/auditory perception. They greatly alter your thoughts/emotions, often long before you take a dose high enough to cause exceptional visual hallucination. I agree thc should not be categorized as a hallucinogen because lots of drugs like opiates/hypnotics/anesthetics/etc.. can have hallucinogenic type effects. Most hallucinogens work indirectly by triggering the brain to induce the state, so other drugs can do the same, you can trigger similar states with meditation, or of course while sleeping.



The terms hallucinogen, entheogen and Psychedelic are somewhat confusing sometimes.

As I see it: 
-Hallucinogen is a drug that causes hallucinations
-Psychedelic: meaning "Mind Manifest" is a Drug that causes an altered perception with Psychological effects and Cognitive changes. Hallucinations may or may not be present( LSAcontaining morning glory and Hawaiian babywoodrose seeds) 
-Entheogen: Meaning to "Generate the God Within" is another word for Psychedelic, because people often Relate Psychedelic to Psychosis and Psychopath and thus giving it a bad vibe. Hallucinations may or may not be present.

LSD = Psychedelic Hallucinogen
Psilocybin Mushrooms = Psychedelic Hallucinogen
LSA seeds = Psychedelic/Sedative
Mescaline(Peyote,SanPedro) = Psychedelic Hallucinogen/Stimulant
DMT = Psychedelic Hallucinogen/Portal to the Other side
Salvia = Psychedelic Hallucinogen/Portal to the Other side
Marijuana = Psychedelic/Sedative/Minor Hallucinogen

----------


## lucid4sho

> The terms hallucinogen, entheogen and Psychedelic are somewhat confusing sometimes.
> 
> As I see it: 
> -Hallucinogen is a drug that causes hallucinations
> -Psychedelic: meaning "Mind Manifest" is a Drug that causes an altered perception with Psychological effects and Cognitive changes. Hallucinations may or may not be present( LSAcontaining morning glory and Hawaiian babywoodrose seeds) 
> -Entheogen: Meaning to "Generate the God Within" is another word for Psychedelic, because people often Relate Psychedelic to Psychosis and Psychopath and thus giving it a bad vibe. Hallucinations may or may not be present.
> 
> LSD = Psychedelic Hallucinogen
> Psilocybin Mushrooms = Psychedelic Hallucinogen
> ...



SKA, you must have been misinformed about several things.

You are right about the literal translation of Entheogen, I think that is the original definition, though these days entheogen is often used to describe any psychoactive drug sourced from a plant, plus there are many other definitions that have been proposed. The term is very unspecific and is not used as a medical drug classification.

Hallucinogen is a medical classification referring to a broad category of drugs that includes psychedelics, dissociatives, and deliriants. Some dissociatives are used as general anesthetics. Many deleriants have a multitude of medical uses and are frequently prescribed. Psychedelics are obviously not commonly used in medicine. 

Psychedelics: LSD, LSA, psilocybin, etc..
Dissociatives: DMT, Ketamine, Nitrous Oxide, etc..
Deleriants: Tropanes(Atropine,scopalamine,hyoscamine,etc.), Dicyclomine, Benactyzine, etc..

Several of the deleriants called tropanes can cause extremely realistic hallucination, typically far beyond the average psychedelic experience. A common nightshade plant called datura contains high concentrations of tropanes in its seeds. I don't suggest trying them though because there are many serious risks involved.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> Man you can hallucinate from smokin weed.
> 
> You just gotta smoke a lot. Not in joints.. make a big bath bong 'a waterfall'
> 
> Have like 4 of them. 
> 
> You can hallucinate with like coloured dots everywhere smiler to shrooms. 
> 
> Also my mate and I were so stoned.. I was talkin to him for about 3hours and jerking my body and speech kinda like body popping very little with every movement to fuck with his head.. he was so fucked and tripping he thought it was him. lmfao his reaction when I told him what I had been doing. 
> ...



Weed isn't an hallucinogen lol. Unless it is laced with PCP or something then it will not cause you to hallucinate. It impairs your vision causing blurriness and distorting your perspective of objects.. Vision impairment and hallucinating a 2 totally different things. 

Hallucinating is seeing things that aren't really there... as to where vision impairment is your perspective has just become distorted. seeing colored dots would fall under vision impairment. You can stare at a tv screen for a minute then blink your eyes and see colored dots and shit like that. lol




Everybody who thinks they can hallucinate of weed either doesn't know the difference between hallucinating and vision impairment or was smoking weed laced with something else.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> Several of the deleriants called tropanes can cause extremely realistic hallucination, typically far beyond the average psychedelic experience. A common nightshade plant called datura contains high concentrations of tropanes in its seeds. I don't suggest trying them though because there are many serious risks involved.



Datura and Atropine is poison.... anybody looking into using them to get high is an idiot.


i'd just rather pop a bunch of Nytol or Benadryl pills. Which isn't very smart to do either.lol  Diphenhydramine... the main ingredient causes hallucinations in increased dosages.

----------


## Lunica

> Weed isn't an hallucinogen lol. Unless it is laced with PCP or something then it will not cause you to hallucinate. It impairs your vision causing blurriness and distorting your perspective of objects.. Vision impairment and hallucinating a 2 totally different things. 
> 
> Hallucinating is seeing things that aren't really there... as to where vision impairment is your perspective has just become distorted. seeing colored dots would fall under vision impairment. You can stare at a tv screen for a minute then blink your eyes and see colored dots and shit like that. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who thinks they can hallucinate of weed either doesn't know the difference between hallucinating and vision impairment or was smoking weed laced with something else.



I know the difference... I have taken a lot of shrooms and acid.. I know what hallucinating is.


http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=33


seeing florescent dots everywhere and spinning lines around the room is hallucinating if you ask me.

try smoking a lot till your jaw is shakin.. you will trip out then.


You can hallucinate from sleep deprivation. Smoking weed and trippin out aint that far fetched.

----------


## lucid4sho

> Datura and Atropine is poison.... anybody looking into using them to get high is an idiot.
> 
> 
> i'd just rather pop a bunch of Nytol or Benadryl pills. Which isn't very smart to do either.lol  Diphenhydramine... the main ingredient causes hallucinations in increased dosages.



Atropine is an alkaloid that occurs in datura and other nightshade plants. Atropine is very frequently used medicinally. Its NOT a poison. It is toxic, but every drug is to some degree. There are several other drugs in nightshade plants that are more responsible for the deleriant effects than Atropine. Traditionally they are used as an adjunct to hallucinogenic concoctions, rather than used by themselves, this potentially helps avoid side effects. I still don't recommend using them.

Diphenhydramine is incomparable to the nightshade deleriants.  Unless you take enough diphenhydramine to die, you are not going to see shit.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> Atropine is an alkaloid that occurs in datura and other nightshade plants. Atropine is very frequently used medicinally. Its NOT a poison. It is toxic, but every drug is to some degree. There are several other drugs in nightshade plants that are more responsible for the deleriant effects than Atropine. Traditionally they are used as an adjunct to hallucinogenic concoctions, rather than used by themselves, this potentially helps avoid side effects. I still don't recommend using them.
> 
> Diphenhydramine is incomparable to the nightshade deleriants.  Unless you take enough diphenhydramine to die, you are not going to see shit.



It is highly toxic man.... That is why I am calling it a poison. I know people personally that have used it and what it did to them.



Diphenhydramine is comparable with the exception of it is much safer. You don't have to take too large of a dose to see anything you can take 3x the recommended dosage  and have a trip on it.... and 3x the recommended dosage will not kill you.

----------


## Rusty Shackleford

> I know the difference... I have taken a lot of shrooms and acid.. I know what hallucinating is.
> 
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=33
> 
> 
> seeing florescent dots everywhere and spinning lines around the room is hallucinating if you ask me.
> 
> try smoking a lot till your jaw is shakin.. you will trip out then.
> ...



Jaw shaking?? Wtf are smoking meth?

Seeing seeing florescent dots everywhere and spinning lines isn't hallucinating. That is just your vision being distorted. My father is an Optometrist... I have had this discussion many times with him. Seeing objects and hearing sounds that aren't really there are hallucinations. Seeing dots, lines shapes blurriness is all symptoms of vision impairment. 


Yes I know you can hallucinate from sleep deprivation....... but you are really off base to be comparing sleep deprivation to smoking weed. ::?: 


Believe what you want to.... if you think you're hallucinating more power to you. Just ask yourself if it is really sherm you're smoking.

----------


## roxymonster

In my experiences I've had crazy dreams after smoking, but whether i remember them or not is the problem. Maybe you just don't think you're dreaming cause you can't remember them. Just a thought.

----------


## lucid4sho

> It is highly toxic man.... That is why I am calling it a poison. I know people personally that have used it and what it did to them.
> 
> 
> Diphenhydramine is comparable with the exception of it is much safer. You don't have to take too large of a dose to see anything you can take 3x the recommended dosage  and have a trip on it.... and 3x the recommended dosage will not kill you.



I'm not arguing they are not toxic, just that its possible to dose below a significantly toxic level. I've used multiple nightshade plants which all contain several tropane alkaloids, sometimes in conjunction with other hallucinogens. I've felt the toxic side effects at high doses, but I've also used small amounts as an adjunct with very good results and no side effects. 

You got to be kidding me about the diphenhydramine. I used to take 4x the recommended dose for a runny nose, it makes me a little sleepy and thats it. If you are tripping off a few benadryl then you are either unbelievably sensitive to drugs or something is seriously out of whack with you. No matter how much a normal person takes they would reach unbearable side effects/sleep/or death long before they started tripping in a way even slightly comparable to a tropane trip.





> Seeing seeing florescent dots everywhere and spinning lines isn't hallucinating. That is just your vision being distorted.



I agree with you here. Visual distortion is definitely not hallucination.

----------


## Lunica

> Jaw shaking?? Wtf are smoking meth?
> 
> Seeing seeing florescent dots everywhere and spinning lines isn't hallucinating. That is just your vision being distorted. My father is an Optometrist... I have had this discussion many times with him. Seeing objects and hearing sounds that aren't really there are hallucinations. Seeing dots, lines shapes blurriness is all symptoms of vision impairment. 
> 
> 
> Yes I know you can hallucinate from sleep deprivation....... but you are really off base to be comparing sleep deprivation to smoking weed.
> 
> 
> Believe what you want to.... if you think you're hallucinating more power to you. Just ask yourself if it is really sherm you're smoking.



bahahaha

I didn't mean jaw meant ya lips.. when you exhale..

meth lol

well I ain't done it for ages.. I had got it a few times from smoking loads of bath bongs.

but yeah now I don't have that.

----------


## a1112

> EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
> Intoxicant; Stimulant; Psychedelic; Depressant



If you argue with erowid, well thats just really ignorant.

Also, get stoned and sober up before you go to sleep, it makes your dreams a lot better, for me anyways.





> The primary effects sought by those using cannabis recreationally are euphoria, relaxation, and changes in perception. Effects vary depending on dosage, with effects at low doses including a sense of well-being, mild enhancement of senses (smell, taste, hearing), subtle changes in thought and expression, talkativeness, giggling, increased appreciation of music, increased appetite, and *mild closed-eye visuals*. At higher doses, sense of time is altered, attention span and memory are frequently affected, and thought processes and mental perception may be significantly altered.



I have never had any encounters with anyone getting "way to paranoid" while smoking weed, or having people sitting in a corner talking to themselves, that sounds like some mom propaganda to try and stop there kids from smoking weed.
If you are hallucinating or getting overly paranoid while smoking weed, I suggest you get your mental health evaluated because that sounds pretty fucked up to me.


as for "seeing shit" when your high...  ::arrow::

----------


## Croneus

Has anyone tried Salvia Divinorum? Fucking amazing, hands down. I smoked it yesterday around 7ish, and I had an amazing high. My dreams last night were so vivid... it was like nothing ever before.

----------


## The Cusp

> I have never had any encounters with anyone getting "way to paranoid" while smoking weed, or having people sitting in a corner talking to themselves, that sounds like some mom propaganda to try and stop there kids from smoking weed.



Did you know that paranoia is a side effect of every single drug?

My uncle used to smoke all the time and quit for that very reason.  He made an exception when the movie Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas came out, and asked me to go and bring a joint.  He was SOOOO paranoid while we were waiting in line to get in, it was pretty funny.

I suspect it has to do with tolerance issues.  A newb smoking with chronics is just going to get knocked on his ass every time.  The herb today is considerably better than in his day.


I tried an extract of the Diviner's Sage, a free sample my brother had order for me (How thoughtful).  Never got anything off it after a couple rounds of mixing it in with my "fluffy green bunnies" and never bothered to finish it.  Possibly I never heated it enough.  A lot of the reports here on it's effects are very contrary to my own (limited) experiences, and with the research I did on it (which I admit was almost 10 years ago).  

The majority of the trip reports at the time said it's effects were barely noticeable, and it was best if you sat in a dimly lit room with trippy mood music to notice any effects at all.

Same with the amanita variety of mushroom commonly depicted in alice and wonderland with the hookah smoking caterpillar.  They are commonly thought to be potent, but they're not.  I don't recommend them at all.  At best they make a slight dreamy feeling, but they are usually full of worms.  Leave them in a plastic bag overnight and they all crawl out.   If only I would have known that the day before...  But I did have a theory that the potency might be linked to how deep the color of the mushroom was.  The ones I found were pretty pale due to the worms (and pure white ones are unimaginably deadly, don't mess with things you don't know about)

----------


## Explode

I haven't read every single post in this thread, but a good explanation for why marijuana makes it hard to remember dreams is because of the effect of the marijuana has on short-term memory itself.

----------


## niteMARE

> I get lucids when stoned. Is it just me?



I find that if its mids then I just pass the fuck out but if it's some kush or dank then I have some amazing dreams and I can remember them very clearly.

I am not much of a lucid dreamer yet and am just starting to break through but I feel I am very close!

----------


## blahaha

> You got to be kidding me about the diphenhydramine. I used to take 4x the recommended dose for a runny nose, it makes me a little sleepy and thats it. If you are tripping off a few benadryl then you are either unbelievably sensitive to drugs or something is seriously out of whack with you. No matter how much a normal person takes they would reach unbearable side effects/sleep/or death long before they started tripping in a way even slightly comparable to a tropane trip.



Maybe you should do some research before trying to back up claims like that... look up diphenhydramine or dimenhydrinate on erowid. In high doses, they both provide trips very much similar to a datura or other nightshade trip.

Back on the topic of weed, I usually don't remember any dreams if I've smoked within like 7 or 8 hours of going to sleep. I can smoke in the morning and at lunch and still remember my dreams that night.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Like Bill Hicks said.. You are just to stoned to bother, as you know it is not worth the effort. :p

----------


## lucid4sho

> Maybe you should do some research before trying to back up claims like that... look up diphenhydramine or dimenhydrinate on erowid. In high doses, they both provide trips very much similar to a datura or other nightshade trip.



I know diphenhydramine can cause hallucinations similar to datura to a point, but relatively you will get more sedation and side effects with the diphenhydramine, so its very difficult to get nearly as intense of hallucinations without ending up passed out or in the emergency room. I know this from experience, I've experimented with high doses of diphenhydramine, even combined with dimenhydrinate, I did experience very vivid hallucinations, but I never could reach an experience comparable to datura because the side effects and/or sedation were just too great.

----------


## eeeeee!

i have not read a post but the op's.

the first time i got stoned, i got really fucking baked.
i had a dream where i was high in the dream.

but after that, i havent had any dreams when i go to sleep high.

----------


## niteMARE

> i have not read a post but the op's.
> 
> the first time i got stoned, i got really fucking baked.
> i had a dream where i was high in the dream.
> 
> but after that, i havent had any dreams when i go to sleep high.



tolerance...possibly....

you smoke kush?

or mids?

----------


## Cipher_Floe

I recently read that if you go to bed stoned you almost never dream. (No I'm not a stoner) I think I read it from someones description comparing sleeping after smoking weed to sleeping after getting high off of gatorade or aragono. I don't remember it was crazy. Yes apparently there is a way to get high off gatorade. But anyway the guy said he had really absurd dreams after whatever it was he had. Maybe salvia? Anyway don't do them.

----------


## acillis

it is not a Hullucinogen
its a psychoactive herb

----------


## lucid4sho

> it is not a Hullucinogen
> its a psychoactive herb



Salvinorin-A is primarily categorized as a hallucinogen, though some claim its more dissociative, more research is required to know how it acts on the brain before we can say. The odd thing is just like THC, salvinorin-A is not an alkaloid.

----------


## lostinmydreams

> Weed isn't an hallucinogen lol. Unless it is laced with PCP or something then it will not cause you to hallucinate. It impairs your vision causing blurriness and distorting your perspective of objects.. Vision impairment and hallucinating a 2 totally different things. 
> 
> Hallucinating is seeing things that aren't really there... as to where vision impairment is your perspective has just become distorted. seeing colored dots would fall under vision impairment. You can stare at a tv screen for a minute then blink your eyes and see colored dots and shit like that. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who thinks they can hallucinate of weed either doesn't know the difference between hallucinating and vision impairment or was smoking weed laced with something else.



Okay, just to set the record straight:
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis.shtml





> EFFECTS CLASSIFICATION
>  Intoxicant; Stimulant; Psychedelic; Depressant



Weed can't be classified into just one group. It has different effects and affects everyone differently.
Nobody has to be a jerk about the facts.

----------


## lostinmydreams

Some of the known effects:





> POSITIVE
> 
>     * mood lift, euphoria
>     * laughter
>     * relaxation, stress reduction
>     * creative, philosophical or deep thinking : ideas flow more easily
>     * increased appreciation of music. More aware of, deeper connection to music.
>     * increased awareness of senses. (eating, drinking, smell)
>     * change in experience of muscle fatigue. Pleasant body feel. Increase in body/mind connection.
> ...

----------


## plg6067

I just came across this thread(and forum) via google, so sorry for bumping an old topic.

I wanted to clear something up on the hallucinate debate...
Weed HAS given me OPEN-EYED hallucinations. It happens to me only when my tolerance is very low, my weed is NOT laced with PCP! (why would someone waste their money lacing weed anyway?!?) I had an O of some sativa strain and it only made me hallucinate in my first sessions smoking it because that's when I had a low tolerance... if it were laced it would have done it every time... Not only that but I also hallucinated the very first time I smoked when none of my friends tripped at all.

I had both visual and auditory hallucinations. I know the difference between hallucinations and blurred vision etc.. Btw, I saw stuff that wasnt there, it was more than visual distortions...

I still have minor hallucinations where I here things and also I get visual distortions which may or may not be classified as hallucinations...

You guys can say what you please.... but it is a FACT that weed can cause hallucinations.... I have also have talk to others who have seen stuff that wasnt there while high...


By the way great forum! I have a lot of reading to do...  :smiley:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

Found this thread and it seems pretty interesting. Here are the definitions I learned for a Hallucination and an Illusion from my philosophy of mind class

Hallucination: perception in the absence of external stimuli. (so this would be like seeing a pink elephant, you're seeing it in your mind without it actually being present)
Illusion: an erroneous interpretation of external stimuli. (so this would be like seeing your pet dog, but for some reason he's blue; he's really there, but your visual interpretation of him is slightly distorted)

I agree weed makes me forget most of my dreams when I blaze before bed except one time I remember being in a plane about to skydive, but then I got paranoid and didn't jump  ::roll:: 

Mushrooms on the other hand have given me some nutty hallucinations like a face accross my neighbours duplex or the trees of the forest throwing pine cones at me hahah that shit was scary

----------


## Blinkofur

meditation & truly natural stuff (including lucid dreaming) are so much better than drugs. with meditation you can work up to having a good high all the time without any bad effects, & it actually makes your concentration a lot better & causes you to be more successful which will bring you even more happiness. i used to be a daily marijuana smoker too but you cant deny the bad effects of it especially if you're thinking long term & the good part only lasts so long. after a few months of experience with daily meditation i'm so much happier with it than i was with marijuana, & i'd say i liked marijuana just as much as anyone else. i hope more people start discovering the same thing.

----------


## grasshoppa

> Marijuana is a depressant, and it suppresses REM sleep. As it stands, REM sleep is the phases where the most vivid, memorable and just plain 'the most' dreaming occurs.



Marijuana is not a depressant, although there are side effects that could be attributed to this after the initial effects have worn off. After you come down from your high you are usually tired, my guess is that this is from excessive thinking, and eating food.

----------


## gurney_morandise

Having been apprehended for possession and forced to take a class, I can tell you what the "official" classification of marijuana is.

It is, in fact, a hallucinogen.  Now you might say that you don't _see_ things while high. . . but can you tell me you've never heard things?  I certainly get all manner of audio hallucinations/distortions while high - matter of fact, this is one of my favorite effects of the drug.

That said, the hallucinogens are the most vastly heterogeneous "variety" of drugs - its sort of a category into which all drugs that can't be classified as the other three types of psychoactive drugs are thrown, so the fact that they're all labeled as the same type is misleading as to their actual similarity to one another.  The main thing that applies to pretty much all hallucinogens is the presence of some affect on seratonin - again, this is probably a generalization and not true in all cases, but as somebody mentioned above, marijuana can have a slight affect on seratonin levels, and one would imagine that extremely high doses would have proportionately higher effects on seratonin.

I'm not a big fan of this classification system myself - its too broad and doesn't leave any room for the nuance of reality.  

As for marijuana and dreaming, this almost certainly differs from one individual to the next.  However, being part of a circle of stoner friends seems to confirm that weed, in most people, will reduce the amount you dream.  When I smoke I smoke heavily, several times a day, and I also almost never dream during that time.  I just recently stopped smoking after a long, long period of heavy smoking and my dreams have been TOO vivid and real.  It seems that every moment I'm not awake I'm dreaming.  

I often have strings of false awakenings - I'll think I just woke up, then I'll wake up again, then I'll wake up for real.  My dreams also seem to have a much more negative tone - cemetaries have been popping up a lot lately, and there seems to be a running theme of people using some means to paralyze me with pain.  In one somebody dug their fingers into my side so forcefully that I couldn't move from the extreme pain, and couldn't cry out for them to stop.  Earlier today I dreamed that somebody applied some kind of freezing spray to the back of my neck/spine repeatedly, paralyzing me - again, I could not move or speak to resist.

All this in stark opposition to periods when I'm smoking, in which I'll be lucky to remember a single dream over the period of two weeks.  And the ones I do remember are completely neutral and insignificant.  For instance, I'll dream that I'm walking down a hallway for ten minutes. . . that will be a whole dream.

----------


## TheMoon

> does anyone have an explanation why if i go to bed stoned, i seem to not dream? im sorry if the question sounds stupid but i really have noticed that when i smoke 2 or 3 hours before i go to bed i seem to not dream. any thoughts would be appreciated.



Buckly, try not getting "Stoned" 3 hours before bed.

Ive always smoke pot in moderation, and ive found that taking a few hits from my bowl a hour or so before bed, doesn't effect my dreams at all.

In fact lately i havent been dreaming as much or lucid dreaming at all since i havent been smoking any pot  :Sad:

----------


## tekkendreams

u still dream u just cant remember , lucky for me when i do smoke i still remember my dreams

----------


## Dog Biscuits

> This is why though many people experience "enlightenment" or "mind expansion" during intoxication, few can remember the specific thoughts that they experienced with the increased alpha-wave brain function that THC ptovides.
> 
> 
> just a thought





I GET THAT!!! my ideas become so intense i create all sorts of theories. But that intenseness comes with me believing I am crazy. I never realized marijuana had depressant qualities maybe thats why I think I'm insane when I smoke.

----------


## psychedelicdreamer

hah im 16 and have been smoking dank bud like GOds gift mowie wowie and some bubba kush since i was 14 everyday and have never hallucinated before just blurry vision from being tired. so i dont kno what the fuck you people are talking about.

----------


## angiel

i stopped smoking weed about 6 weeks ago, after nearly 16 years of daily use, and the dreams i've been getting are very intense, emotionally charged and often pertaining to things in my past.
when i was smoking i would wake up and remember little bits and pieces about the dream i had, but now i have almost total recall...  my husband used to tell me his dreams in vivid detail and i used to get quite jealous, now my dream stories are twice as long as his. ::lol::

----------


## KingYoshi

I can record and remember dreams just fine and I smoke everyday. In fact my REM cycle starts just an hour and half to 2 hours upon falling asleep. The only times I can remember my REM being repressed due to weed is when I smoke mass amounts, like an eighth or more in one night. I often smoke all day long and it doesn't even effect my REM.

----------


## Tweek

> Marijuana is a depressant, and it suppresses REM sleep. As it stands, REM sleep is the phases where the most vivid, memorable and just plain 'the most' dreaming occurs.



If you knew anything about weed you would know there's sativa and indica.  Cannabis Sativa is a stimulant and indica is a depressant.
It just effects short term memory therefor you probably forget your dreams somewhere in the transition of waking up.

go learn something about it.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...14414651731007

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis.shtml

----------


## panjia starchild

Cannabis lowers your natural frequency,awareness in general is affected and your stuck in a "Willow to Wisp" state of mind.your level of conciousness determines the strengh of your dreams and the ability to remember them.
The brain is a network of different energy currents that run through the atom particles in your brain,conciousness levels are determined by how fast the nuerons and electrons are spinning round the nucleus of each atom,this is what causes atoms to vibrate(stay with me here).when your at your natural frequency(which most of us aren't)the particles are a much better conductor for the brains energy currents than when your not.
Basically the higher the frenquency the more awake you are and the more awake you are in the day the more likely you are to achieve conciousness whilst dreaming.

----------


## panjia starchild

> i stopped smoking weed about 6 weeks ago, after nearly 16 years of daily use, and the dreams i've been getting are very intense, emotionally charged and often pertaining to things in my past.
> when i was smoking i would wake up and remember little bits and pieces about the dream i had, but now i have almost total recall...  my husband used to tell me his dreams in vivid detail and i used to get quite jealous, now my dream stories are twice as long as his.



Thats good to hear that regained some conciousness in your dreams,ive done some research,check out my other post on this page :smiley:

----------


## overactive_imagination

i think it probably interfers with dreaming a little, but tthere were many times i went to bed really high and was sure i had dreams, but just coudn't remember. Also, when i was smoking daily, i trained my memory to be less affected by the weed, so my dreams (or memory of them really picked up). I did notice that when i cut back on weed after frequent use, dreams certainly seem much more vivid than normal, and sleep paralysis happens more often.

----------


## moe007

> WRONG It's a hullucinogen. THC affect people differnt, a user used to it acts as a depressent, but it's actualy a hullucinogen.



Its not a depressant nor a hallucinogen. THC affects everybody differently as you stated, and does not cause persistent effects across the board.

When it binds to the cannabinoid receptors, each person reacts differently. 
Essentially, there is a filter between your subconscious and conscious thought... and marijuana takes the filter away. So your subconscious leaks into your conscious.

----------


## Hermes|

whenever i smoke n toke  before bed i can more easily detach myself from my physical state

----------


## StonedApe

> Essentially, there is a filter between your subconscious and conscious thought... and marijuana takes the filter away. So your subconscious leaks into your conscious.



Really? I've never heard that before.

If I smoke in moderation, I find that the dreams I have are really fucking random when I go to sleep stoned. Usually there's some kind of a storyline to my dreams, but when I'm baked it's just random shit sometimes. Also sometimes when I've been practicing with my band and I get really high and stay up really late, I'll have dreams with no visuals, only sound. Usually it will just be songs we play or other music I've listened to but I remember some weird ass noises one night.

But smoking weed is different for every person every time(unless you smoke all day every day, then it gets kinda monotonous). I don't think we're gonna get anywhere trying to classify what it does. We could probably learn a little more if we stick with real life experiences. Has anyone ever used weed to induce lucids, there was a thread with an idea on how to do it here a while back, but it never worked for me.  I'd like to try some stuff with combining sleep deprivation and small amounts of pot, but I want to get my tolerance down first. Damn, now I wanna smoke.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I had to quit smoking pot to get into lucid dreaming. it was hard at first because it was such a habit after daily smoking for 15 years. But I haven't smoked for over a year now and I remember 7-8 dreams a night and have at least four lucid dreams a week. But when I smoked, I didn't remember 1 dream.
I don't think we are being close minded, i think we are just stating our ecperience. There is no judgement against marijuana except that it seems to inhibit dreaming and mental clarity. Nobody is saying that it is bad for you, or not fun, or not medicinal. Just it is not the greatest match for lucid dreaming.

----------


## Hermes|

> I had to quit smoking pot to get into lucid dreaming. it was hard at first because it was such a habit after daily smoking for 15 years. But I haven't smoked for over a year now and I remember 7-8 dreams a night and have at least four lucid dreams a week. But when I smoked, I didn't remember 1 dream.
> I don't think we are being close minded, i think we are just stating our ecperience. There is no judgement against marijuana except that it seems to inhibit dreaming and mental clarity. Nobody is saying that it is bad for you, or not fun, or not medicinal. Just it is not the greatest match for lucid dreaming.



He said what we were all thinking, well he said what i was thinking.

----------


## 4four2twenty0

> If you knew anything about weed you would know there's sativa and indica.  Cannabis Sativa is a stimulant and indica is a depressant.
> It just effects short term memory therefor you probably forget your dreams somewhere in the transition of waking up.
> 
> go learn something about it.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...14414651731007
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis.shtml



Well said but you can't forget the hybrids...

----------


## GreyDecay

> Weed isn't an hallucinogen lol. Unless it is laced with PCP or something then it will not cause you to hallucinate.
> 
> Hallucinating is seeing things that aren't really there... as to where vision impairment is your perspective has just become distorted. seeing colored dots would fall under vision impairment. You can stare at a tv screen for a minute then blink your eyes and see colored dots and shit like that.



Trust me, I've hallucinated on weed. And by hallucinated I mean seen and heard things that weren't actually there. Maybe you can write off my "hallucinations" as impaired vision, but to me, seeing colorful dots and shapes is hallucination because it is seeing something that is not really there. As far as auditory hallucinations, I know for a fact weed can give you that because its something that has happened to me on several occasions.

----------


## Vranna

> Trust me, I've hallucinated on weed. And by hallucinated I mean seen and heard things that weren't actually there. Maybe you can write off my "hallucinations" as impaired vision, but to me, seeing colorful dots and shapes is hallucination because it is seeing something that is not really there. As far as auditory hallucinations, I know for a fact weed can give you that because its something that has happened to me on several occasions.



That it makes you hallucinate doesn't mean it's a hallucinogen. It means *you* hallucinate on THC. But as long as it doesn't make most people hallucinate it's not a hallucinogen. I hallucinate on milk. Does that make it a hallucinogen? No, because it doesn't make everyone hallucinate. It's advised to not use marijuana when you have mental diseases because it can make them worse. I'm not saying you have a mental disease but I think it is quite possible that because of the marijuana some things that are already there but  otherwise unnoticed are intensified so that you start hallucinating.

I'm not trying to offend you or anything.

----------


## I U

When I hallucinate it's creating reality regardless of whether or not you see it matters.

----------


## GreyDecay

> That it makes you hallucinate doesn't mean it's a hallucinogen. It means *you* hallucinate on THC.
> 
> I'm not saying you have a mental disease but I think it is quite possible that because of the marijuana some things that are already there but  otherwise unnoticed are intensified so that you start hallucinating.
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you or anything.



Oh I'm not offended at all. I don't have a mental disease though, as far as I know. And I have many friends who've claimed they hallucinate when they smoke dank also. I've always been told marijuana is a hallucinogen, mostly by Health teachers and D.A.R.E. Officers. I never placed much stock in anything they said though, so I'll keep an open mind to other classifications. 

Here's a quote from a webiste I found, for what its worth:
"Marijuana and hashish, two substances derived from the hemp plant (Cannabis sativa), are also considered natural hallucinogens, although their potency (power) is very low when compared to others. Marijuana (also called grass, pot, tea, weed, or reefer), a green herb from the flower of the hemp plant, is considered a mild hallucinogen."

http://www.discoveriesinmedicine.com...ucinogens.html

----------


## blacksun

ive heard that weed depravation can cause u to dream better so lucidity is always a winner

----------


## 4four2twenty0

> That it makes you hallucinate doesn't mean it's a hallucinogen. It means *you* hallucinate on THC. But as long as it doesn't make most people hallucinate it's not a hallucinogen. I hallucinate on milk. Does that make it a hallucinogen? No, because it doesn't make everyone hallucinate. It's advised to not use marijuana when you have mental diseases because it can make them worse. I'm not saying you have a mental disease but I think it is quite possible that because of the marijuana some things that are already there but  otherwise unnoticed are intensified so that you start hallucinating.
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you or anything.





I am guessing you are not a regular toker, because if you were you would know that marijuana CAN infact cause mild hallucinations, if you look it up, it is classified as a mild hallucinogen. Everyone I know that smokes, including myself has had a strain that has caused us to have these mild affects, now I have never heard of any bud making people trip like shrooms or anything, but it can intensify hypnagogic like images even with the eyes open. It is impossible to mistake weed for a depressant if you smoke it on a daily basis, and I have no mental illnes either lol...

----------


## Supernova

> WRONG It's a hullucinogen. THC affect people differnt, a user used to it acts as a depressent, but it's actualy a hullucinogen.



It exhibits properties of an intoxicant, stimulant (heart rate), depressant, and psychadelic.

I've had those moments too, at least on one occasion when I recall a somewhat mild auditory hallucination, but you've gotta smoke a lot of strong bud to get those effects at all.  Some strains as well won't do it at all.

----------

